# Battle Ready



## elsaspet (Aug 8, 2005)

My Son's battle dress..........ale:  (They don't have a bawling the eyes out emoticon.......)
On the lighter side, at least he put it on a hanger.  He'd never do that for me!


----------



## tkme4ard (Aug 8, 2005)

are they sending him off some where?  That's a BDU and not what he'd wear if going to the sand box.  I'm sure it's hard seeing your baby in uniform.  Like I said the AF is a good choice,  and in my opinion the safest and the most family friendly.


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes, he's been told he is going to Iraq.  Thirteen weeks from now.  He'll be gaurding Army Convoys for the Security Forces.


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 9, 2005)

The word "awesome" get tossed around a lot these days, but I truly am in awe.


----------



## kelox (Aug 9, 2005)

Thirteen weeks huh? I'll be just getting back from my tour. Tell him to be safe, and I'll keep him in my thoughts.


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 9, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> Thirteen weeks huh? I'll be just getting back from my tour. Tell him to be safe, and I'll keep him in my thoughts.


OMG-I just saw your location!  YOU BE SAFE TOO!  We want you guys all back home, ok?
You are in my thoughts and prayers.
Cindy


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 9, 2005)

Christie Photo said:
			
		

> The word "awesome" get tossed around a lot these days, but I truly am in awe.


 
Oh Pete, you are just the coolest. :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## Alison (Aug 9, 2005)

This must be very hard for you, but he's a very brave young man! I wish him saftey while he's there.


----------

